# Как сделать красивые шрифты?

## Silverow

В firefox (в меню просто ужас после пересборки). opera и вообще везде. Что бы не хуже чем в виндах было. Ну и с сглаживанием. Часовой поиск по инету рез. не дал. Задолбался уже.

----------

## jaffar

emerge corefonts

----------

## Silverow

Ну это, то понятно. И сделанно уже. И в XFCE4 шрифты вполне ничего. Вот только в firefox, thunderbird и тд. они совсем хреновые. Локаль у меня en_US.UTF-8

----------

## luciferr

и не забудь вставить указание о corefonts также в xorg.conf 

а то я час пытался понять почему ничего не изменилось после установки corefonts  :Smile: ))

----------

## ClieX

Можешь установить gtk-chtheme, а там уже выбрать ттф шрифт для всех gtk2 приложений. А также можешь включить сглаживание и хинтинг.

----------

## Silverow

Конечно Я в xorg.conf добавлял шрифты. И самое смешное, что до пересборки (firefox и почтовика) шрифты были в поряде (правда в опере с самого начала плохо было со шрифтами). Похоже проблемма либо в сервере шрифтов(про него ничего не знаю) либо в настройках xorg. Чего делать не пойму, уже просмотрел настройки 3 (ТРЕХ) live cd не понимаю.

----------

## Nelud

Во-первых, ссылка в xorg.conf к corefonts должна быть первая (ну или как можно выше) в списке шрифтов. У меня в xorg.conf вначале идёт ссылка на шрифты terminus, потом corefonts, потом на cronyx (тоже неплохие шрифты). Фонт сервер у меня вырублен.

Во-вторых, про оперу - там шрифты в настройках выбираются: я поставил в качестве "обычного" шрифта Verdana (Microsoft) и мои волосы стали гладкими и шелковистыми. "Текст меню" у меня - Helvetica (Adobe).

----------

## ManJak

А я проще пошел, стырил все TTF с винды (благо на работе куча компов), КРАСОТА, положил отдельно ссылку на самый верх.

И живем мы долго и счастливо =)

Причем, что самое интересное, у Микрософта на сайте шрифты фиг утащишь, забыли выложить =(

----------

## Nelud

Вот, вспомнил ещё по какой доке я шрифты настраивал: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xorg_and_Fonts

----------

## viy

За красивые шрифты отвечают Хы, в частности XFT. Также, клиентские проги должны уметь работать с XFT, насколько я знаю и gtk, и qt это умеют. Раньще, когда я сидел на XFree, доводка шрифтов до приятного состояния требовала хороших плясок с бубном, сейчас уже на 3 или 4 станциях весь процесс установки такой:

 *emerge -pv xorg-x11 corefonts freefonts sharefonts urw-fonts ttf-bitstream-vera wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1 -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -hardened -insecure-drivers -ipv6 -minimal +mmx +nls +opengl +pam -sdk +sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 43,487 kB 
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/corefonts-1-r2 +X 0 kB 
> ...

 

Естественно, тут не показаны зависимости, которые тянутся при установке "с нуля". XFT начинает работать автоматом, любые установки шрифтов также автоматом обновляют системный кэш.

Далее обычно следовал gtk+, и все прочее (firefox, thunderbird, fvwm2, gqview, gimp, ...). Для прог из комплекта mozilla (mozilla, firefox, thunderbird) флажок moznoxft должен быть обязательно выключен.

Вот то, что я делаю, чтобы получить хорошие внешний вид. В винде бродить после Линух'а с таким конфигом просто невозможно  :Wink: 

----------

## ba

 *viy wrote:*   

> emerge -pv xorg-x11 corefonts freefonts sharefonts urw-fonts ttf-bitstream-vera

 

а в них во всех есть кирилица? только уникодная или не только?

----------

## viy

Скажем так --- это набор, который я ставлю не задумываясь.

Кириллица точно есть в corefonts, urw-fonts и Bistream Vera (не только уникодная). В остальных есть iso10646-1, вот только насчет кириллицы в том уникоде --- не знаю...

----------

## Silverow

Вот так должно быть?

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.4  -debug -gnome -java -ldap -mozdevelop -moznoxft +mozsvg -mozxmlterm -xinerama -xprint 0 kB

 

И какие настройки в xorg.conf?

----------

## ba

еще не стоит забывать пути к этим фонтам добавить в /etc/fonts/local.conf

----------

## Silverow

Это как?

----------

## viy

 *ba wrote:*   

> еще не стоит забывать пути к этим фонтам добавить в /etc/fonts/local.conf

 

Необязательно.

XFT сканирует папки рекурсивно, а в /etc/fonts/fonts.conf прописана <dir>/usr/share/fonts</dir>.

Можно запустить fc-cache -fv и проверить.

----------

## Silverow

Viy, а покажи скриншот как должно выглядеть? Firefox все равно у меня сильно корявый

----------

## viy

Вот, смотри.

Я fvwm2 использую. Конфиг не мой --- я чей-то позаимствовал, а настроить все так, как мне хочется --- времени нет просто.

Шрифты в системной менюхе и на панели сбоку --- Mac'овские LucidaGrande, что-то мне они нравяться больно.

----------

## Silverow

Нда.. у меня гораздо хуже, ощущение такое, что сглаживание не работает. А как скриншот сделать и куда выложить?

----------

## ba

 *viy wrote:*   

> Вот, смотри.

 

эх, и опять тоже, на светлые шрифты на черном фоне смотреть невозможно :(

----------

## viy

Не понял про светлое на черном. Это к чему относиться?

Про снимок. Я использовал gimp (т.к. он у меня есть). Также можно сделать emerge -pv scrot и пользоваться им.

----------

## ba

 *viy wrote:*   

> Не понял про светлое на черном. Это к чему относиться?

 

к твоим шрифтам, зайди например на linux.org.ru при дефолтной черной теме, имхо тогда шрифты будут совсем плохо смотреться(тонкий серый шрифт на черном фоне). Хотя я щас на работе за crt-шкой сижу, надо будет потом на lcd-шке посмотреть...

----------

## viy

 *ba wrote:*   

> зайди например на linux.org.ru

 

Вот так.

На самом деле, я ничего не менял, даже целью такой не задавался. Все, что видно, работает из коробки. Особой разницы в качестве картинки в целом в сравнении с той же виндой я не наблюдаю. Прорисовка шрифтов гораздо лучше.

----------

## ba

 *viy wrote:*   

>  *ba wrote:*   зайди например на linux.org.ru 
> 
> Вот так.
> 
> На самом деле, я ничего не менял, даже целью такой не задавался. Все, что видно, работает из коробки. Особой разницы в качестве картинки в целом в сравнении с той же виндой я не наблюдаю. Прорисовка шрифтов гораздо лучше.

 

мдя... на lcd и crt оно совсем по разному выглядит :(

глянь на свою картинку с crt-шки...

----------

## viy

У меня только crt  :Wink:  А где лучше?

----------

## ba

 *viy wrote:*   

> У меня только crt ;) А где лучше?

 

на lcd-шке определенно лучше смотрится...

по мне так очень неприятно, когда буквы таким образом получаются разной толщины и разной яркости... вертикальные и горизонтальные линии в буквах выглядят толще че наклонные... особенно если н и х сравнить...

----------

## viy

Согласен, меня это тоже бесит. Пока сравнить не с чем, так что вот.

А как твои настройки, имеют такие особенности?

----------

## ba

 *viy wrote:*   

> Согласен, меня это тоже бесит. Пока сравнить не с чем, так что вот.
> 
> А как твои настройки, имеют такие особенности?

 

я поэтому без антиализинга живу :(

я щас не дома, так что что есть только древний скрин и без мозиллы :( http://files.yume.ru/desk30.png

----------

## Silverow

А какой кнопочкой скрин то делать?

----------

## ba

 *Silverow wrote:*   

> А какой кнопочкой скрин то делать?

 

можешь imagemagick-ом сделать, в моем скрине видно как :)

----------

## Silverow

Блин, чего же делать? Скоро глаза сломаются. Куда копать даже не знаю, уже все how-to перепробовал, Скрины сделал, но выложить пока не куда.  Скажите пож. какие нужно файлики с настройками показать?

----------

## alk

насколько я понимаю одного решения не существует

сколько людей столько и вариантов если хочешь давай в приват, постараюсь помочь, а потом ты всем расскажешь свой вариант :)

----------

## Balancer

Всё делал строго по дефолту + рекомендации по русифиации из gentoo-wiki.com

Шрифты использую через xfs, не напрямую.

В KDE и Gnome поставил субпиксельное LCD-сглаживание ("ClearType") (правда, работает оно почему-то всё равно как монохромное)

На большинство шрифтов нареканий нет. Хотя, например, дефолтовая Helvetica _вообще_ не поддерживает сглаживание. Но Arial, Luxi Sans, виндовые шрифты - смотрятся отменно.

----------

## Silverow

А у меня почему-то нету сглаживания в Ffox и все. Чего уже только не делал. У любого шрифта нету.. А в менюшках xfce4 при том же шрифте есть.

----------

## viy

Тогда дело в Firefox'е, попробуй пересобрать из исходников.

Или можешь еще ~/.mozilla/firefox грохнуть.

----------

## Silverow

Грохал, не помогло. Самое смешное он мелкие (около 9) болдовые шрифты сглаживает, вернее размазывает. А большие нет

----------

## viy

Да?..

Тогда покажи-ка нам файлики /etc/fonts/fonts.conf, /etc/fonts/local.conf и ~/.fonts.conf.

----------

## Silverow

/etc/fonts/fonts.conf сильно большой и я его не разу не правил

/etc/fonts/local.conf

<?xml version="1.0"?>

 <!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">

 <!-- /etc/fonts/local.conf file for local customizations -->

 <fontconfig>

 <!--

         <match target="font">

                 <edit name="rgba" mode="assign"><const>rgb</const></edit>

         </match>

 </fontconfig>

Ну а ~/.fonts.conf у меня не на что не влияет, что есть он что его нету (он такой как в how to)

----------

## Silverow

поставил firefox-bin сглаживание появилось, но он работает медленнее. Кстати а в виндах cleartype сглаживает с помощью цветных ореолчиков, а у меня серенькими. Это нормально?

----------

## Balancer

 *Silverow wrote:*   

> Кстати а в виндах cleartype сглаживает с помощью цветных ореолчиков, а у меня серенькими. Это нормально?

 

ClearType - по определению цветастый", т.к. использует субпиксели ЖКИ. Понятно, что при качественной настройке это в глаза не бросается, но если присмотреться - видно всегда. Если такого нет - значит у тебя используется обычный антиалиазинг.

...

Кстати, по сабжу - две машины с одной версией Gentoo софта. На работе и дома. Дома, на P3-1000/Radeon 9200/Samsung 710N шрифты просто идеальные, а на работе на AMD64-3000+/nVidia 5200/Benq FP747 - часть шрифтов с "неравномерностями" :-/

----------

## Balancer

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> Кстати, по сабжу - две машины с одной версией Gentoo софта. На работе и дома. Дома, на P3-1000/Radeon 9200/Samsung 710N шрифты просто идеальные, а на работе на AMD64-3000+/nVidia 5200/Benq FP747 - часть шрифтов с "неравномерностями" :-/

 

Блин! Посмотрел из дому скриншот с работы (см. http://www.linux.org.ru/jump-message.jsp?msgid=916829 ) - шрифты смотрятся идеально! Значит дело в видеосистеме!

----------

## ba

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> Блин! Посмотрел из дому скриншот с работы (см. http://www.linux.org.ru/jump-message.jsp?msgid=916829 ) - шрифты смотрятся идеально! Значит дело в видеосистеме!

 

Глянул на скриншот... а как такое сглаживание делается? кинь плиз конфиг

----------

## Balancer

 *ba wrote:*   

> Глянул на скриншот... а как такое сглаживание делается? кинь плиз конфиг

 

Да всё по умолчанию практически. Дома хоть DRI настроен, а на работе - даже его нет. Весь конфиг кидать не буду, ломает от комментариев чистить, вот часть по шрифтам:

```

Section "Module"

...

#    Load        "type1" - выброшено нафиг, т.к. не использую

    Load        "freetype"

...

EndSection

...

Section "Files"

# Эта секция на всякий случай целиком

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    #Все шрифты только с фонтсервера

    FontPath    "unix/:-1"

EndSection

```

остальное там - по железу.

Теперь - /etc/X11/fs/config

```

no-listen  =  tcp

clone-self = on

catalogue = /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

        /usr/share/fonts/terminus,

        /usr/share/fonts/intlfonts,

        /usr/share/fonts/freefont,

        /usr/share/fonts/cronyx,

        /usr/share/fonts/artwiz:unscaled,

        /usr/share/fonts/cyrillic,

        /usr/share/fonts/truetype,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/ttf/decoratives,

default-point-size = 120

default-resolutions = 75,75,100,100

use-syslog = on

cache-hi-mark = 2048

cache-low-mark = 1433

cache-balance = 70

```

Куча штатных шрифтов, все эти 75dpi, 100dpi и т.п. отрублены. И без них шрифтов выше крыши и качественных, а среди них обычно сидят нерусские шрифты, которые любят использовать другие программы, даже если эти шрифты указаны в конце списка  :Smile: 

----------

## Balancer

Да, а потом - лезешь в настроки шрифтов Gnome или KDE и там выбираешь использование субпиксельного сглаживания, подбираешь свои настройки и т.п. Там уже чисто визуально будешь возиться, на свой вкус  :Smile: 

----------

## ba

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> Да, а потом - лезешь в настроки шрифтов Gnome или KDE и там выбираешь использование субпиксельного сглаживания, подбираешь свои настройки и т.п. Там уже чисто визуально будешь возиться, на свой вкус :)

 

гыы... а нету у меня ни гнома ни кде...

~/.fonts покажи свой

----------

## Balancer

 *ba wrote:*   

> гыы... а нету у меня ни гнома ни кде...
> 
> ~/.fonts покажи свой

 

Тогда в своём WM ройся  :Smile:  Во fluxbox видел настройки, правда, на уровне вкл/выкл. антиалиазинг. В общем, включением сглаживания, как я понимаю, WM заведует, а не FS.

А в /.fonts ничего с виду интересного. Три практически пустых файла и симлинк на /usr/share/fonts/encodings/encodings.dir

----------

## ba

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> В общем, включением сглаживания, как я понимаю, WM заведует

 

быть такого не может %)

ЗЫ у меня openbox

----------

## vithar

Вот статья из нашего wiki, может чем-то подожет.

По умолчанию в xft включено сграживание всех шрифтов и выключен autohint. При маленьких размерах буквы (на моём мониторе это <=16px) сграживание портит внешний вид. Поэтому лучше выключить сглаживание для маленьких размеров букв. 

Для этого надо в файле ~/.fonts.conf создать секции: 

<!-- autohint -->

<match target="font">

    <edit name="autohint" mode="assign"><bool>true</bool></edit>

</match>

<!-- regular -->

<match target="font">

    <test qual="any" name="pixelsize" compare="less">

            <double>17</double>

    </test>

    <edit name="autohint" mode="assign"><bool>false</bool></edit>

    <edit name="antialias" mode="assign"><bool>false</bool></edit>

</match>

<!-- small bold -->

<match target="font">

    <test qual="any" name="pixelsize" compare="less">

            <double>12</double>

    </test>

    <test qual="any" name="weight" compare="more">

            <double>150</double>

    </test>

    <test qual="any" name="weight" compare="less">

            <double>300</double>

    </test>

    <edit name="autohint" mode="assign"><bool>false</bool></edit>

    <edit name="antialias" mode="assign"><bool>false</bool></edit>

</match>

Подробности: man font-conf

----------

## Balancer

 *vithar wrote:*   

> При маленьких размерах буквы (на моём мониторе это <=16px) сграживание портит внешний вид.

 

Вот этого - никогда не понимал  :Smile:  Если сглаживание кривое, то и на больших размерах букв смотрится коряво. Если качественное - то мелкие буквы без него - очень некрасивы. Скажем, у меня шрифты в 8..12pt без сглаживания очень некрасивые, а меньше 8 - вообще ужасные  :Very Happy:  Со сглаживанием - всё идеально и радует глаз  :Smile: 

А вот autohint - это нужно посмотреть будет...  :Smile: 

----------

## vithar

 *Balancer wrote:*   

>  *vithar wrote:*   При маленьких размерах буквы (на моём мониторе это <=16px) сграживание портит внешний вид. 
> 
> Вот этого - никогда не понимал  Если сглаживание кривое, то и на больших размерах букв смотрится коряво. Если качественное - то мелкие буквы без него - очень некрасивы. Скажем, у меня шрифты в 8..12pt без сглаживания очень некрасивые, а меньше 8 - вообще ужасные  Со сглаживанием - всё идеально и радует глаз 
> 
> А вот autohint - это нужно посмотреть будет... 

 

Такой настройкой получается сглаживание как в виндах: большие буквы сглажены, маленькие попиксельно, без сглаживания. Могу привести скриншот, но только в понедельник.

----------

## Balancer

 *vithar wrote:*   

> Такой настройкой получается сглаживание как в виндах: большие буквы сглажены, маленькие попиксельно, без сглаживания. Могу привести скриншот, но только в понедельник.

 

Да я прекрасно это понимаю  :Smile:  Только у меня что в винде, что в линуксе мелкие буквы гораздо лучше смотрятся сглаженными, чем попиксельными  :Smile: 

----------

## Balancer

Понавыполнял рекомендаций из HowTo - потом с боьшим трудом откатился к практически дефолтным настройкам. Действительно, если всё делать по FAQ'ам, то мелкие шрифты с антиалиазингом корявые, крупные - какие-то размытые и т.п... Сейчас, вроде, всё снова в порядке. Мелкие (8..10pt) шрифты точные и гладкие  :Smile: 

----------

## vithar

 *Balancer wrote:*   

>  *vithar wrote:*   Такой настройкой получается сглаживание как в виндах: большие буквы сглажены, маленькие попиксельно, без сглаживания. Могу привести скриншот, но только в понедельник. 
> 
> Да я прекрасно это понимаю  Только у меня что в винде, что в линуксе мелкие буквы гораздо лучше смотрятся сглаженными, чем попиксельными 

 

В винде afaik настроить алиасинг нельзя, он или есть, или его нет.

Вот скриншоты:

Сглаживается всё

http://vitaly.harisov.name/temp/fonts-aliased-all.png

Не сглаживаются некоторые размеры шрифтов (<17px)

То, как написан обычный текст "... got lost due to" мне нравится больше (буквы чётче), чем на предыдущем скриншоте.

"Content" и "Last week's GWN" написаны плохо, не сглажено, надо ещё играться с настройкой.

http://vitaly.harisov.name/temp/fonts-aliased-partially.png

----------

## ManJak

Вот, ктоб заморочился шрифты все с винды вынуть и ebuild сворганить, да приютить их куданить =)

Достало, искать и ковырять их с оффтопика.

----------

## vithar

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> Вот, ктоб заморочился шрифты все с винды вынуть и ebuild сворганить, да приютить их куданить =)
> 
> Достало, искать и ковырять их с оффтопика.

 

Зачем все? Этого вполне достаточно:

media-fonts/corefonts-1-r2 *

    Microsoft's TrueType core fonts [ http://corefonts.sourceforge.net/ ]

----------

## ManJak

 *vithar wrote:*   

>  *ManJak wrote:*   Вот, ктоб заморочился шрифты все с винды вынуть и ebuild сворганить, да приютить их куданить =)
> 
> Достало, искать и ковырять их с оффтопика. 
> 
> Зачем все? Этого вполне достаточно:
> ...

 

Там больше шрифтов, есть очень симпатичные, а таскать их неудобно, но, если есть ебилд

----------

## viy

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> Там больше шрифтов, есть очень симпатичные, а таскать их неудобно, но, если есть ебилд

 

Большинство шрифтов стоят бабушек и идут вместе с программами, которые ты покупаешь и ставишь. Тебе стоит уточнить какие из фонтов ты можешь использовать "за так", а также то, как они "нарисовлись" на твоем компе.

----------

## ManJak

 *viy wrote:*   

>  *ManJak wrote:*   Там больше шрифтов, есть очень симпатичные, а таскать их неудобно, но, если есть ебилд 
> 
> Большинство шрифтов стоят бабушек и идут вместе с программами, которые ты покупаешь и ставишь. Тебе стоит уточнить какие из фонтов ты можешь использовать "за так", а также то, как они "нарисовлись" на твоем компе.

 

Все шрифты ИМХО распространяются as-is & free.

Подумай сам, платный шрифт  :Laughing: 

----------

## vithar

 *ManJak wrote:*   

>  *viy wrote:*    *ManJak wrote:*   Там больше шрифтов, есть очень симпатичные, а таскать их неудобно, но, если есть ебилд 
> 
> Большинство шрифтов стоят бабушек и идут вместе с программами, которые ты покупаешь и ставишь. Тебе стоит уточнить какие из фонтов ты можешь использовать "за так", а также то, как они "нарисовлись" на твоем компе. 
> 
> Все шрифты ИМХО распространяются as-is & free.
> ...

 

Зря смеётесь. Шрифт это такой же продукт как и программа. Шрифты есть платные и бесплатные.

----------

## viy

Выбирай и покупай.

Продавать, на самом деле, можно все.

----------

